

Every Lost episode visualized and recreated - nashequilibrium
http://flowingdata.com/2012/10/03/every-lost-episode-visualized-and-recreated/

======
co_pl_te
Love this. Data visualization + LOST for the win.

The direct link to Santiago Ortiz's Lostalgic is here:

<http://intuitionanalytics.com/other/lostalgic/>

There's also a great interview by Greg J. Smith at Creative Applications that
gives more insight into the project.

[http://www.creativeapplications.net/featured/anatomy-of-a-
se...](http://www.creativeapplications.net/featured/anatomy-of-a-series-
santiago-ortiz-lostalgic/)

------
BMarkmann
Wow. Was that all custom-built, or is he using some sort of visualization /
timeline library?

